# LiveUpdate Problem mit NAV 2005



## LostProphet (6. Januar 2005)

Servus.

Habe folgendes Problem: Nachdem ich NAV2005 installiert hatte, machte ich die Updates mit dem LiveUpdate.
   Die ersten gingen alle wunderbar - Virusdefinition etc..
   Nur das letze, "Norton AntiVirus 2005 Programm-Update" frisst er einfach nicht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   Hier die Log:

   --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
   Windows XP 5.1.2600 Service Pack 1

   NAVNT 11.0.1

   LiveUpdate konnte dieses Update nicht abschließen.

 Bekomme dann anschließend Fehlermeldung LU1806 bzw. LU1812: LiveUpdate konnte keines der 1 ausgewählten Updates installieren. Klicken Sie auf das Pluszeichen ("+") 
 neben den Updates, die nicht installiert wurden, um weitere Informationen zu erhalten. Es wurden alle verfügbaren Updates ausgewählt. 
 Klicken Sie hier, um weitere Informationen zu diesem Fehler zu erhalten
   --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

   Der Link hilft aber auch nicht weiter!
   Da steht nur, das man das Produkt deinstallieren soll und alles nochmal wieder raufmachen soll, was ich bereits 2mal tat.

  Da ich nicht weiss wie wichtig dieses Update ist hoffe ich auf schnelle Hilfe. 

  MfG

  LP


----------



## Little-Lilly (9. Januar 2005)

Vielleicht solltest Du mal bei einem Online-Virenscanner Deinen Rechner scannen. Ich hab mir auch mal einen Virus eingefangen, der sich direkt an die Update-Funktion von Norton gehängt hat und ich konnte keine Updates mehr übers Netz machen. Oder versuche mal, das Update direkt bei Norton  zu ziehen und dann manuell installieren. 
Ansonsten kann ich nur empfehlen, sich beim Trojaner-Board anzumelden. Eine sehr informative Seite und sehr viele Tips zur Sicherheit.


----------



## MCIglo (9. Januar 2005)

> Vielleicht solltest Du mal bei einem Online-Virenscanner Deinen Rechner scannen. Ich hab mir auch mal einen Virus eingefangen, der sich direkt an die Update-Funktion von Norton gehängt hat und ich konnte keine Updates mehr übers Netz machen


Woran deutlich zu erkennen ist, wie NUTZLOS dieser Norton-Schrott ist...

http://www.kaspersky.com <- der einzige Virenscanner, der eine Erkennungsrate von fast 100% hat. Norton dagegen hat nichtmal 50% (Stichwörter: Laufzeitkomprimierung und Scrambeling)


----------



## LostProphet (10. Januar 2005)

Problem ist, dass ich ja nicht weiss welche Update gemeint ist, Norton sagt ja nur "NAV 2005 Programm-Update".
 Auf der Norton-Site ist als Sicherheits-Update nur "Virus Definitions" verfügbar, welche bei mir auf den neuesten Stand sind. Alle anderen Updates, wenn verfügbar, werden ja ausgeführt - nur das eine nicht, mh.

 Wo gibts denn einen guten Online-Scanner? 


 @MCIglo - Ich probier mal Kaspersky aus.

 LP


----------



## Reinhard_CH (24. Januar 2005)

Fehler: LU1806: Wie bei Symantec beschrieben, folgenden Unterordner komplett löschen; C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\All Users.WINNT\Anwendungsdaten\Symantec\LiveUpdate
danach leider Internet Security komplett deinstallieren, Computer runterfahren, Neu Starten und Internet Security wieder installieren. Habe win2000 drauf und hatte auch diesen Fehler, hat aber nach diesem Vorgang funktioniert! PS: (All Users.WINNT\  heisst bei anderen Comp vielleicht nur All Users)
Good luck;-)


----------



## MonoMental (27. Januar 2005)

MCIglo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Woran deutlich zu erkennen ist, wie NUTZLOS dieser Norton-Schrott ist...
> 
> www.kaspersky.com <- der einzige Virenscanner, der eine Erkennungsrate von fast 100% hat. Norton dagegen hat nichtmal 50% (Stichwörter: Laufzeitkomprimierung und Scrambeling)


 
Recht hat er im Bezug auf NAV. Ist derzeit mit einer der schlechtesten Scanner. Extremer Speicherbedarf und findet nicht wirklich alles. 50% is zwar übertrieben, aber im 90er Segment wirds schon noch liegen.

Kann diesbezüglich Bitdefender & F-Secure empfehlen - Schlank und Powerfull

greetz

der mono


----------



## MCIglo (27. Januar 2005)

Selbst die 50% sind noch zu hoch gegriffen!
Man kann so ziemlich jeden Virus Scramblen und Laufzeitkomprimieren.
Und zwar mitmehreren Tools und auch kombiniert. Norton erkennt fast keinen von diesen (Kaspersky fast alle).


----------



## LostProphet (27. Januar 2005)

Danke für die Info Reinhard_CH, werde ich mal probieren. Doch was ändert es wenn ich LiveUpdate seperat lösche und danach erst NAV oder einfach alles auf einmal, wie ich es bereits probiert habe?

 Kaspersky setzt sich immer mehr im Kopf fest, werde mit Sicherheit demnächst umsteigen!


----------



## MiBo73 (17. Februar 2005)

Ich finde solche foren immer gut, wo man nicht an dem Problem ist, sondern einfach nur andere Programme empfiehlt.

Kasperski und Bitdefender hatten im Übrigen bei mir noch mehr Systemauslastung und weniger sicher gescannt. Daher für mich keine Lösung, genau wie der Schund F-Prot, AntivirXP und AVG.


----------



## DrSoong (17. Februar 2005)

Was erwartest du, dass wir sofort alles stehen und liegen lassen und nur mehr NAV Bit für Bit auseinandernehmen, um den Fehler zu finden? Ist doch wohl Aufgabe der Programmierer, für ein reibungsloses Funktionieren des Programms zu sorgen.

Die Update-Probleme sind schon etwas länger bekannt (hatte ich auch schon in der 2003er Version), nur ein Workaround auf die Norton-HP zu stellen ist doch etwas mager. Es war doch etwas unbefriedigend, jedesmal das halbe System umzukrempeln, um Norton AV wieder in einem halbwegs funktionierenden Zustand installieren zu können (abgesehen mal davon, dass er beim Hochfahren 30 - 60 Sekunden länger benötigt, als viele andere Scanner).

Die Empfehlung von besseren Virenprogrammen hat nichts mit der Fauhlheit der Leute zu tun, sich mit den Problemen von Norton auseinander zu setzen sondern damit, dass sehr viele User hier einfach bessere Alternativen gefunden haben (bin vor 2 Monaten auf BitDefender umgestiegen und hab das nie bereut - Ich brauch jetzt wenigstens bei Änderungen der Scan-Engine nicht mehr einen zwingenden Neustart zuzulassen).

Abgesehen davon, jeder der hier fragt kann mit Hilfe der Antworten entscheiden, wie es bei ihm weitergehen soll. Einem eingefleischten NAV-Fan wird eine Empfehlung eines anderen Scanners nicht mal jucken, er holt sich seine Workarounds sowieso von der Norton-HP. Andere jedoch, die nicht so viel Erfahrung haben bzw. anderen Programmen gegenüber offen dastehen sind froh, wenn sie von der Erfahrung vieler User profitieren können.


Der Doc!


----------



## MiBo73 (17. Februar 2005)

Dass jeder sich nur um das Problem kümmert, steht nicht so da und war auch nicht so gemeint. Wenn hier ein problem steht, ist es immer einfach was anderes zu empfehlen, aber seien wir mal ernst, wenn du zu einer freien Werkstatt fährst, dagt dir da ein KFZ-Mechaniker auch, oh, schade dass sie ein opel haben, VW wäre besser Ich glaube nicht. Daruf beziehe ich mich, dass hier Probleme diskutiert werden sollen und gleich der erste Eintrag heist XYZ ist besser. Da kann man von aussen schon auf die Idee kommen, hier will sich keiner so richtig zu diesen Problemen äussern und nur bekannt geben, was er für besser empfindet.


Nachdem NAV 2004 so bescheiden lief, habe ich best. 10 andere Programme ausprobiert, darunter auch bitdefender, escure, avg und wie die guten sonst alle heissen. Leider hat mich die Funktionalität und auch die Systemauslastung nirgends begeistert. Daher hatte ich die 2005 ausprobiert und da hat sich wenigstens ausserhalb der Scans und Updates was an Systemauslastung getan, sie ist da nämlich wieder annehmbar. bitdefender hatte mein System fast ganz lahm gelegt (Athlon XP+2000 512 MB) und ausser AVG und AntivirXP alle anderen guten auch. AVG fnad ich bescheident, dass man immer wieder für ein update dabei sein muss und Antivir, naja, mehr wie spielerei ist es in meinen Augen nicht. Welcher Hersteller verpflichtet denn bei einem Update schon zu einer komplettinstallation ausser ANTIVIR?
Wenn mir hier eine gute Alternative mit sehr geringer Auslastung nennen kann, werde ich es auch gerne probieren, aber bisher habe ich hier keine Alternative für mich gehört.


----------



## DrSoong (17. Februar 2005)

Wie schon gesagt, jeder hat seine Erfahrungen mit AV-Programmen, wenn dein Borton für dich gut läuft, wäre es sinnlos, etwas anderes aufzuspielen dass nicht funktioniert.

Zu deinem Werkstättenvergleich (fast so wie in Auto-Bild ) muss ich sagen, dass du einen ganz entscheidenden Denkfehler hast:

KFZ-Werkstätte -> kostenpflichtig (wollen ja was verdienen) -> Reparatur statt Empfehlung einer anderen (besseren?) Werkstätte *==* AV-Programmentwickler -> hilft dir gegen Bares -> wird dir kein anderes Programm als das seinige empfehlen

Tutorials-User -> hilft kostenfrei, ist nicht an ein Programm gebunden, welches sein Einkommen sichert -> kann dir etliche Programme empfehlen und muß sich nicht auf eines festlegen.

Der Tutorials-User wäre am besten mit einem Freund zu vergleichen, der sehr viel Ahnung von Autos hat bzw. die Werkstätten in deiner Umgebung kennt. Er wird dir die beste Lösung empfehlen, unabhängig von Marke und Type (mal davon ausgehend, dass er nicht in einer Werkstätte arbeitet, sonst würde ja die Werkstättenzeile zum Einsatz kommen).


Der Doc!


----------



## MCIglo (17. Februar 2005)

Noch was zur Werkstatt:
Wenn du mit einem Auto Bauhjahr 1973, seit 5 Jahren keinen TÜV-Prüfer mehr gesehen, kaputter Motor, defekte Bremsen, nur noch 3 Reifen (das ist Norton) ankommst, wird er dir entweder einen günstigen Gebrauchtwagen (AntiVir) oder einen Neuwagen der Spitzenklasse (Mercedes CL 65 AMG -> Kaspersky 5) empfehlen.


----------



## MiBo73 (17. Februar 2005)

Naja, dann werde ich mal hier wenigr auf ein Lösungsversuch hoffen. War wohl meine erste und letzte Anfrage. so vergrault man auch User.....


----------

